
Tips for a Splendidly Efficient MTurk Experience - bookofjoe
https://www.reddit.com/r/mturk/comments/s4wk9/jamburgles_tips_for_a_splendidly_efficient_mturk/
======
spamgirl
A lot has changed in 7 years, my friend.

~~~
dang
It would make for a substantive comment to explain some of the things that
have changed.

